# calling the Alhaurins!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

A few new expats I happen to know are meeting up for a lunch time "session" at Picniks, Alhaurin El Grande, on the Main road in from De la Torre on Monday 16th August at 12 noon! Anyone who's free or bored, feel free to come and join us! It'll be for lunch, cakes, coffee and a chance to put the world right!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

...............and Mijasians are wecome too!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shoemanpete said:


> ...............and Mijasians are wecome too!


.... thats pushin it????!!!! Only joking, it'll be nice to see anyone and everyone. So yes, wherever you are, it'll be lovely to meet you!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> .... thats pushin it????!!!! Only joking, it'll be nice to see anyone and everyone. So yes, wherever you are, it'll be lovely to meet you!!
> 
> Jo xxxx



As we are living in Benalmádena Pueblo, so we can almost call ourself "Benalmadenses". 
Sunday is the last day of the local Feria here, and we'll probably not go to sleep before 3 am. 
We would love to come by, but it's somehow unlikely that we wake up early enough on Monday morning. But if we do, we'll join too 

Could we arrange a future meetup at a later time of a day?
Por la tarde?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Expat_Family said:


> As we are living in Benalmádena Pueblo, so we can almost call ourself "Benalmadenses".
> Sunday is the last day of the local Feria here, and we'll probably not go to sleep before 3 am.
> We would love to come by, but it's somehow unlikely that we wake up early enough on Monday morning. But if we do, we'll join too
> 
> ...


It would be lovely to meet you and I'm sure we'll be there for a couple of hours or so, so do try. But failing that. Maybe we can come over to Benalmadea Pueblo later on??? I think its a lovely place, not as touristy as Mijas Pueblo, but has the lovely views, the "real Spain" feel and is very peaceful. The little streams behind the church are just beautiful

Jo xxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> It would be lovely to meet you and I'm sure we'll be there for a couple of hours or so, so do try. But failing that. Maybe we can come over to Benalmadea Pueblo later on??? I think its a lovely place, not as touristy as Mijas Pueblo, but has the lovely views, the "real Spain" feel and is very peaceful. The little streams behind the church are just beautiful
> 
> Jo xxx



We'll try it!
Otherwise, yes, it would be great to visit/meet up later on in Benalmadena Pueblo. It's really lovely here. 

However I think it's a 40-50 minutes drive from Alhaurin el Grande? So it might be better to choose another day/evening to meet up here?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

How about us further Inlanders? Can we come!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> How about us further Inlanders? Can we come!!!


YES!!!!! It'll be lovely to meet everyone!!! So get yourselves over!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Expat_Family said:


> We'll try it!
> Otherwise, yes, it would be great to visit/meet up later on in Benalmadena Pueblo. It's really lovely here.
> 
> However I think it's a 40-50 minutes drive from Alhaurin el Grande? So it might be better to choose another day/evening to meet up here?



We'll see how we get on. I'm sure its not that far tho?? My son goes to School near Benalmadena Pueblo

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool can the OH come


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Cool can the OH come


Of course!!! kids too!!??? I hope everyone comes along. Its nice to put faces to names!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it still going ahead tomorrow Jo? We will be there as we have a job to do in your area.

Caz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Is it still going ahead tomorrow Jo? We will be there as we have a job to do in your area.
> 
> Caz



Yep, tomorrow is still going ahead!! So looking forward to meeting you Cazzy and anyone else who wants to pop along!

Jo xxx


----------



## Barbutler (Aug 16, 2010)

JoJo Thank you for making Mrs King and i welcome today ,it was lovely and nice to meet so many off the forum .Thank you JuJu and Mrs King


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Barbutler said:


> JoJo Thank you for making Mrs King and i welcome today ,it was lovely and nice to meet so many off the forum .Thank you JuJu and Mrs King



You daft b*****!!!!!!! It was lovely to meet you and mrs King too. Hey, you know those bakewell tarts I bought at Picniks before we left??? I ate the lot in the car before we even got home!!!! They were a bit nice. Won't do my sugar and flour intolerance any good tho !!!!

jo xxxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

We were not able to make it. Sorry!
The local feria in Benalmadena Pueblo simply was to much (but exciting!).
Our son is 5, and we were not able to fell asleep before 3 or 4 in the morning.

That Monday we slept till lunch time, and later on we enjoyed that almost NO ONE was on the streets in the Pueblo (All day long! Impressive!)


----------

